
Windows XP and the importance of listening to customers - raganwald
http://www.ericsink.com/entries/Save_Windows_XP.html
======
raganwald
"I object to Microsoft's plan, not because Vista is so awful, but rather,
because ignoring customers is so wrong."

------
LPTS
The thing I love about Dells plan to keep XP with Vista Ultimate and Business
is that now, literally, the most popular killer feature in Ultimate and
Business will be the ability to downgrade to XP.

Vista is New Coke. Of course all the XP sales from Ultimate and Business will
count as Vista sales, so they can save face and dupe others into buying the
lame versions you would have to upgrade to downgrade to XP.

